# Introductions...with pics!!



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

I had originally posted something in the training section asking for help (and got some!) but it took me a while to actually realize I haven't introduced myself yet!

My name is Chris, from Boston, MA and my partner and I adopted a sweet, little Havanese puppy that we named Diego. We already had an Olde English Bulldogge (who will be 3 years old soon) at home, but we wanted another dog. My partner wasn't fond of the "small dog" idea but he realized that we couldn't get anything roughly the same size as Olive (our Bulldogge) so we HAD to go smaller. I researched, and researched, and researched and fell in love with the Havanese just by reading about it! I brought the breed up to my partner and talked him into it...and of course, as soon as we got Diego, it was instant love!

Diego is currently 3 months old and has such an AMAZING personality! We're still housebreaking him, and it's proving to be a slight challenge, but it's working out...slowly. 

Olive took to him really quickly too! They have been inseparable ever since we brought him home...it's like he is Olive's little shadow, everything she does, he has to do too! It probably has to be seen to really understand it, but just know, it's absolutely adorable!

Below are some pictures of Diego (and Olive)...I hope all is well with everyone and hope to hear from you guys!!

-Chris


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome!! The pictures are precious! Love the one of the two laying tummy down beside each other!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG Awesome pictures. Diego is beautiful...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome! He is so cute. Love the pic of the two of them on the deck!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Now that's one cute puppy! Welcome Chris, Diego and Olive. Great pictures and as everyone has said, the one of them lying side by side is SO cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome...those two look like they will be great friends for a long long time! He is just adorable.Love his coloring!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. :wave:

Diego is absolutely adorable and I love how he's bonded with his big sister Olive..


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. What cute pictures. They do look like best friends. Can't wait to watch your pup grow.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome! It was so nice to wake up and smile this morning! Your pictures are wonderful .


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris - Hi again! Glad to see more pics of Diego. The picture of Olive and Diego on the deck is great. They must both have good hips! Olive looks like she's really taken to Diego too. My DH was originally NOT in favor of small "ankle-biter, yappy" dogs. But after we had Daisy for a year, I told him it was HIS turn to pick a dog - whatever breed he wanted. And he had fallen so in love with Daisy that he chose to get a second Havanese. They are definitely the most social, furry-faced family members!! Glad you and Diego are on the forum. We love pictures - so post them whenever you have more of Diego and Olive.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome! looks like your dogs are already amazing buddies!! Congratulations!!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Chris. Diego is absolutely adorable. I love the picture on the deck.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie. Totally love the deck picture.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome, Chis and Diego! We are another Boston-area (Metrowest, actually) Hav family!

There are actually several of us in this general area.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi everybody!! Thank you for all the kind words and warm welcomes!  It's my pleasure meeting all of you!!  The deck picture (aka their "tanning" picture) is also one of my favorites!

Karen, for some reason, I never thought that there would be other Havanese around here! I don't know why I thought that...hindsight, that was a silly thought!  We usually take the dogs to an off-the-leash dog park in Somerville. Sometimes, we also go down to Stoddard's Neck in Hingham, which is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! If you haven't been there yet, I'd say give it a try! 

Do you know of any other places in the Boston area that we can try?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome!
The photos are adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> Hi everybody!! Thank you for all the kind words and warm welcomes!  It's my pleasure meeting all of you!!  The deck picture (aka their "tanning" picture) is also one of my favorites!
> 
> Karen, for some reason, I never thought that there would be other Havanese around here! I don't know why I thought that...hindsight, that was a silly thought!  We usually take the dogs to an off-the-leash dog park in Somerville. Sometimes, we also go down to Stoddard's Neck in Hingham, which is absolutely BEAUTIFUL! If you haven't been there yet, I'd say give it a try!
> 
> Do you know of any other places in the Boston area that we can try?


There are a number of nice places out here in the Metrowest area... I'm not as familiar with those closer to the city. One of our favorites when it's relatively dry (it can be muddy in the spring) is Ashland State park. There is a trail that goes all the way around the lake, and except for the short area near the beach, dogs are welcome off-leash the entire distance. Upton State Forest has MILES of trails, and allows well behaved dogs off-leash, as does the Douglas State Forest. (though that's pretty far away for you)

For on-leash walking, IMO, NOTHING beats the beauty of the Arnold Arboretum, and that's not too far from you!

We also have N.E. Play Dates from time to time, although we didn't last year, as some icky (though non-life-threatening) doggy diseases were making the rounds.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Chris, if you DO hear about a havie play date in your area - you should really try to take Diego. You won't believe how cute their RLH's are! (RLH = "run like hell" otherwise know as the "zoomies". Havies LOVE to chase each other around. You can probably find some videos of this on the forum!! Boston is a bit far for me.... (Indianapolis....)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* those photos and your sweet babies. Diego is soooo cute and has beautiful coloring. It's really hard not to fall in love with these little guys. They are delightful companions.

Welcome to the group.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Chris. That pic of them on their bellies is priceless.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Little Diego is adorable and I can sure relate to the housetraining issues - we just got a puppy a fews days ago who is 11 wks. today and I am getting my exercise cleaning up puddles! Love the relationship between Olive and Diego!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Omg. Diego makes me want to have a Boston playdate just to steal him.. Oops I mean snuggle him. Hi chris I am in the area too and have been known to host a playdate or two. We had 34 new England havs at our last one. 

Welcome to the forum. If we do have one I will post the event here.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Diego is adorable. I feel like you can see his little personaity. They are a cute pair!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Chris, welcome and ditto to what everyone said.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a precious picture of Olive and Diego.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

how absolutely adorable!!! my baby follows my big baby around like a shadow too.... he also chews on her until she tells him to stop with a slap of her paw (to cute to watch). Welcome to the forumn and be careful the MHS is contagious here.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG Your pictures of your dogs are so cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A cutie for sure! Love the size difference..it is scary ! They look like best friends forever! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

So so cute! Welcome!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome Chris and all. This is a great forum and has tons of helpfull and concerned members. If you have any questions or need some information just ask away!

Love the pictures. Excellent job.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Diego is a cutie cutester!!Has he had a RLH with Olive yet? Our 2 Havs were both a bit tricky in the training department,but so worth the extra work as they are both such loving and funny Havs.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

He is a cutie and they are adorable together!


----------



## Cindy3kids (Nov 16, 2010)

He is so cute! I love the picture of the two cuddled up together! How sweet


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy - do me a favor - if you have a playdate make sure you slip that little guy into a bag and I will drive up to get [email protected]@@ LOL He is beyond ADORABLE!!
Welcome to the forum.

We are having a NJ playdate in 2 weeks if you are up for the drive! we have 61 Havanese so far!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wecome! What great pictures!!! So cute


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Diego is so cute! Love him!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!! 

Missy, I would definitely like to hear about the next one! Hopefully, i'll be able to make it!!

Laurie, I would love to go, but NJ is just too far! Diego will probably be fine with the drive LOL but it's me who probably wouldn't be! :doh:

Definitely take LOTS and LOTS of pictures though!! 61 Havs in one place seems like a fantastic time to meeeeeeeee!! :whoo:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there!

I am another metrowest person - same area as Karen. Jack and I are in Franklin. Diego is adorable! Like everyone else, I love the 'sunning on the deck' pick.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Chris. Diego is absolutely adorable. Seeing his cute face makes me want a new puppy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I adore Olive and Diego.
What a charmer your havanese must be, the two appear to be the best of friends.
Congratulations on your dogs there, have lots of fun, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CookiesLady (Apr 27, 2011)

*Introduction*

Hello all, I'm new to the Forum as well. My husband and I live in Las Vegas, NV and MissTee just arrived to our home on Monday. My name is Terry & my hubby's is Merv. Does anyone else live in Las Vegas, would love to network. You can locate me on Facebook @ [email protected].


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, Terry and Marv!! Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a lovely match made in heaven, a bully and a havvy. Love the photos.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Terry and Merv, and little MissyTee.Now we just need to see some lovely photos of your new furbaby!!


----------



## rvk5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello folks...we are Rob, Michelle, and Julia! We just picked up Eleanor last night....she has been angel so far and we are very excited (first dog for Michelle and I in 8 years).


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well now we need to see pictures of Eleanor!:welcome: And hear all the facts,how old is she what colour is she?etc.We are very demanding.LOL


----------



## rvk5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

We love your pic Clare!

She came from a local breeder...we wanted her a little older as we both work full time. She is about 6 lbs and will grow to 8-9 (father is 11 lbs and mother 7 lbs) and comes from a great line. I went first and she was just so sweet and calm; I knew she was the one. She was born on 1/15/11 so she is about 15 weeks! AKC/CKC....the breeder says her color is "Tobacco Black" because while she is predominately black if you sift through her coat you can see brown tones all about.

She is the sweetest little girl having a blast in her new home; so are we!

It is not clear to us how to insert a pic; it asks for an URL but we do not have anything posted online.


----------



## rvk5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

Okay; put an album up:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/album.php?albumid=429


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Those are two precious little girls! Congratulations on the new family member and welcome to the forum!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my what beautiful girls!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh meant to say,if you want to post pics,click Go Advanced, at bottom of page,and then click on attachments and you can import them from your desktop,but make sure the pics aren't too big about 700 is good.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG everyone and every dog that has been on this thread is absolutely ADORABLE!!!! Welcome all and Thanks to all!!!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome, I'm fairly new myself. Gorgeous pics! Love the picture of them side by side.
Too Cute!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Susan, how's Jack doing? Love his face and his story.


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I have been lurking here a few months and just haven't taken time to post. My name is Karen and DH is Jack, we have a Tibetan Terrier, Ginger who is approx 14 yrs and have had Jaxon for two months. Jaxon will be 6 mths old the 29th and its about time to schedule his neuter. I have used the forum to answer alot of questions about raising a new Hav and look forward to being a better member.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Karen, 
Welcome to this great group!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Karen .


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Karen!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! Thanks for all the cute pictures and look forward to hearing more about your puppies!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Karen-I had to say I am partial to the Tibetan Terrier and Havanese combination! Welcome to the forum.

This is Blitz a TT puppy (1.5 years) and Nala the Havanese (5 years).


----------



## karodavis51 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still trying to get Ginger & Jaxon in the same picture. Ginger is now in slow motion and Jaxon has the RLH gene so its not happened yet.


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

lkwilson said:


> Susan, how's Jack doing? Love his face and his story.


Jack is doing great, 5lbs now! We are going to the LSU teaching vet clinic on May 30th to the orthopedic specialist. I'm excited, Jack is walking. He still cannot bend his knees but he is getting around really well. He just walks with his back legs stiff and moves his hips from side to side. We bought him a rug so he can get a better footing, because we have stained concrete floors throughout the house.

I haven't really enforced the house training until we found out what the orthopedic vet has to say.

Thanks for asking about my boy,
Susan


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I too am partial to a Tibetan Terrier, we have had 3 in the past,I think TT's and Havs go well together,our breeder has both and some of them are very attached to each other.


----------

